# Insekt oder Kolibri



## troll20 (12. Sep. 2013)

Hallo,

wer hat eine Idee, um was es sich hier handelt. 
Vom Flugverhalten würde ich ja sagen das es ein Kolibri ist.
Die länge beträgt ca. 3,5 cm. 

LG Rene


----------



## Zermalmer (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Insekt oder Kolibri*

Hallo Rene,

Guckst du unter Taubenschwänzchen.


----------



## derdirk (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Insekt oder Kolibri*

Vielen Dank Andreas,

damit ist eine Frage die seit etwa 30 Jahren in meinem Kopf rumgeistert endlich beantwortet. 

Als Kind hatte ich im Urlaub in Österreich mal so ein Ding gesehen, das vom Körpervolumen nicht in das Bild meiner Vorstellung von Insekten passte und so heftig flatterte wie ein Kolibri. Aber ein Kolibri in Österreich, naja.  

LG Dirk


----------



## Sternenstaub (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Insekt oder Kolibri*

Hi Dirk, warum nicht Kolibri in Östereich meinst du wegen dem Klima - das ist kein Grund Kanada ist kälter und dort gibt es sie.
LG Angelika


----------



## troll20 (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Insekt oder Kolibri*

Ja Danke Andreas, das ist ja ein interessantes Tierchen, ich war völlig Platt als ich das heut in Thüringen zu sehen bekam.
In Berlin bekommt man sowas nicht zu sehen..

LG René


----------



## derdirk (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Insekt oder Kolibri*

Nix da Angelika, 

die Frage ist nach so langer Zeit endlich aufgelöst. Dabei bleibts jetzt. Der Augenblick von seinerzeit hat sich so fest eingebrannt, dass ich bei Betrachtung diesen Falter absolut wiedererkenne. 

LG Dirk


----------



## Erich (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Insekt oder Kolibri*

Hallo,
bei mir haben Sie einen Zwischenstopp (zum Auftanken in der Luft) eingelegt.   


LG Erich


----------



## Wild (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Insekt oder Kolibri*

Hallo,
vor ein paar Jahren habe ich __ Taubenschwänzchen auch im südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt beobachten können.
Also Berlin ist da auch nicht soweit weg ;-)

Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## Mani_09 (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Insekt oder Kolibri*

Hallo,
bei uns in Niederösterreich gibts die Bürschchen zu genüge!
An warmen Sommerabenden im Garten oder auf der Terrasse schwirren sie unaufhörlich zu jeder einzelnen Blüte.. echt fleißig!
Wollte eigentlich eh schon lange wissen wie die heißen, dachte aber nie daran im Internet danach zu suchen 
Erstaunlich wie ihr Flugverhalten dem eines Kolibris ähnelt, aber dass es bei uns in Österreich keine Kolibris gibt, war mir auch klar.
Danke 1. an Rene für das Stellen dieser Frage, und Danke 2. für die Beantwortung!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Insekt oder Kolibri*

Hi,

__ Taubenschwänzchen sind wie viele andere __ Schwärmer aus dem mediteranen Raum regelrechte Zugvögel und wandern in fast jedem Sommer weit in den Norden hinein(bis nach Skandinavien hinein). Gibt insgesamt 4 sehr ähnlich Arten die so ein Kolibriverhalten an den Gartenblumen zeigen. Vor ein paar Jahren hatte ich neben Taubenschwänzchen auch mal den verwandten __ Hummelschwärmer im Garten

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Insekt oder Kolibri*

Servus

Ich konnte letztens einen Skabiosenschwärmer zu Hause am __ Sommerflieder beobachten und ablichten.


----------



## Vera44 (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Insekt oder Kolibri*

Hallo!

Als ich vor ein paar Jahren den ersten gesehen habe, hab ich ganz schön gestaunt.  Dieses Jahr habe ich gar keinen im Saarland gesehen. Im letzten Jahr sah das anders aus. Da konnte man sie jeden Tag im Sommer beobachten. Es sind erstaunliche Tiere.


----------



## Digicat (15. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Insekt oder Kolibri*

Servus

Ich konnte heute ein __ Taubenschwänzchen nicht fliegend, sondern einmal ruhend ablichten.

Nur durch Zufall habe dieses sehr gut getarnte TS entdeckt. 
Es hat sich an einem Fels meiner Steinschlichtung in einer kleinen Mulde nieder gelassen.


----------



## Flusi (16. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Insekt oder Kolibri*

boahh! 
Helmut, das ist wirklich eine superschöne Aufnahme 
Echt Klasse, diese flinken Tierchen mit der Linse einzufangen
Liebe Grüße; Ingrid


----------



## nik (16. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Insekt oder Kolibri*

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns, direkt an Frankfurt, sind sie regelmäßig. Wer die im Garten haben will braucht Phlox, auf den __ fliegen sie total ab.  Der __ Distelfalter, ein Schmetterling, ist auch so ein mediterraner Gast, allerdings nicht jedes Jahr. 

Das erste Jahr, wo uns die __ Taubenschwänzchen aufgefallen waren, kam noch ein ungewöhnlich großer, dämmerungsaktiver __ Nachtfalter mit solch einem Flugverhalten mit, ansonsten optisch unscheinbar. Der flog auf Ziertabak und Engelstrompeten. Den habe ich nur dieses eine Jahr gesehen. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Insekt oder Kolibri*



nik schrieb:


> kam noch ein ungewöhnlich großer, dämmerungsaktiver __ Nachtfalter mit solch einem Flugverhalten mit, ansonsten optisch unscheinbar. Der flog auf Ziertabak und Engelstrompeten.
> 
> Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik



Hi Nik,

google mal nach Windenschwärmer, dürfte sehr wahrscheinlich so einer gewesen sein

MfG Frank


----------



## Patrick K (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Insekt oder Kolibri*

Hallo 

Ich denke  es ist ein Kolibri 

die Kolibris, __ fliegen auch bei und in der Pfalz  nachmittags die Blüten an um zu futtern. Ich freu mich wenn ich einen sehe 

Lieben Gruss Obs


----------



## nik (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Insekt oder Kolibri*

Hi Frank,

Danke für den Tipp, Windenschwärmer passt. Den auffällig langen Rüssel hatte ich vergessen. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Insekt oder Kolibri*

Hi Nik,

das Monster hat von allen Europäern auch den längsten. 
Lebend hab ich diesen __ Schwärmer noch nicht zu sehen bekommen (hatte nur mal eine Leiche davon in meiner Scheune gefunden)
Von der Größe her liegt der auf Platz 3 (nur __ Wiener Nachtpfauenauge und Totenkopfschwärmer sind noch größer

MfG Frank


----------



## hakami (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Insekt oder Kolibri*

Hab letztens auch mit einem geredet, der mag unsere Balkonblumen sehr. Ich lieb die kleinen Kerle. Als Kind hatte ich mal eine riesige grüne Raupe gefunden und sie großgezogen- seitdem haben wir die Schmetterlinger


----------

